# Xena x Xavier hoglets. New pics of hoglets at 5 weeks old.



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Xena x Xavier hoglets were born 7/7/10 and are 2 weeks old in these pictures.
The first 3 pics are of the female and the next three are of the male.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

The male


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

aww. so tiny. so fragile.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*



nougat said:


> aww. so tiny. so fragile.


The female weighed 45 grams at 2 wks old and the male was 38 grams at 2wks old.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

Oh they are sooo cute!!! I absulutly love the second male!!


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

OMG the last one of the female. Look at her little tail!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

Ahhh, so teeny and cute!

Hedgie babies make me splort!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

They are so adorable. Good job Xena!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

Ohhhhh, they are precious. I wish I could hold one!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

They are very cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

They are SO CUTE!! How do you get anything done Larry? I wouldn't be able to do anything but watch & play with those two cuties around! They are precious.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*



PJM said:


> They are SO CUTE!! How do you get anything done Larry? I wouldn't be able to do anything but watch & play with those two cuties around! They are precious.


 :lol: It's not easy! My Emma has 3 babies in the nest that were just born 2 days ago.
I have 7 adult hedgies at the moment(Wanda has been given to my neice but i'm babysitting her lol),16 rat terriers and 2 nanny goats. I also work 7 days a week altough it's not many hours of late and I make and sell on avg. 15 wheels a week.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

Wow Larry, you have a lot going on, huh? :lol: 
The babies are just precious!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

That is a lot of work! lol  The babies are so cute. You have some of the cutest hedgies in your herd.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

Aww! I saw these on facebook too, they're just too cute. Xena makes such beautiful babies, no matter who the daddy is.

And look at Larry, such a proud grandpa. Can't resist showing off the babies, eh? <3


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets*

Ridiculously adorable! You must be on top of the world to have these eeny weeny babies


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. Added 2 videos 7/25/10*

Just took two short videos and thought i'd share. Sorry the videos are alittle on the dark side.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. Added 2 videos 7/25/10*

Awww! Now I want another baby hedgehog. Dammit Larry!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. Added 2 videos 7/25/10*

Yeah there's something horribly addicting about hedgehog babies, like kittens, you cannot resist the cuteness. It makes me want to raise a litter of my own, someday, when I got the money, space and resources. I love how they're anointing constantly, a new world of discovery.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. Added 2 videos 7/25/10*

If it was always like this, I'd like to raise a few litters in the future, too. But I don't have the heart or stomach for the bad things that can happen, so I will never breed hedgehogs.

Of course, if I rescue a female in the future, and she turns out to be preggers, I won't have much choice. Obviously, you guys will be the first to know if and when that happens.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. New pics of hoglets at 3 weeks old.*

Xena's babies just had their 3 week birthday pics taken  
You can see them on my facebookpage.

http://www.facebook.com/carolinastormhe ... 130&ref=mf


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. New pics of hoglets at 3 weeks old.*

Saw these yesterday. <3 They're lovely, I want one. ...Scratch that, I want both, they're so cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. New pics of hoglets at 3 weeks old.*

Oh Larry, Larry, Larry. You do continue to tempt fate, don't you. The picures are irresistable so that means the babies are irresistable so that means I have to make a trip. Larry, Larry, Larry when will you learn. And be still Nancy. Stay up there in Canada with your suitcase unpacked!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. New pics of hoglets at 3 weeks old.*

I love the new pictures. They are so cute I could scream!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. New pics of hoglets at 4 weeks old.*

New pics of the hoglets at 4 weeks old on my facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 130&ref=mf

Also Emma and Xaviers hoglets are 2 weeks old
http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?ai ... 130&ref=mf


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. New pics of hoglets at 4 weeks old.*

They are SO cute!! I absolutely LOVE the picture with the elephant! I have one like that of ME as a baby with my stuffed elephant! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. New pics of hoglets at 3 weeks old.*



shetland said:


> Oh Larry, Larry, Larry. You do continue to tempt fate, don't you.


i know, the man needs to be stopped.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. New pics of hoglets at 4 weeks old.*

I think this one was the best of the 4 week old pics.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. New pics of hoglets at 4 weeks old.*

Awww, that's a great picture of the baby! He's like having a staredown with the elephant! :lol: 
PS- I'm really digging that wonderful fleece you have there Larry!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. New pics of hoglets at 4 weeks old.*

Ahh, that last one is adorable!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Xena x Xavier hoglets. New pics of hoglets at 4 weeks old.*

They are all so adorable but the last one is priceless.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

New pics of the babies at 5 weeks old on my Facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?ai ... 130&ref=mf
I think this was the best one.[attachment=0:29h9s5s2]Hedgie mechanic.jpg[/attachment:29h9s5s2]


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, what another cute picture!! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

All the pictures are cute! Makes me want another...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a gorgeous baby and adorable picture! And such a mean man named Larry!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shetland said:


> And such a mean man named Larry!


 :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww. I want that baby, too cute. <3


----------

